# Bolt vs Edge



## dmkagey

Morning.
Looking at buying our daughter a replacement TiVo. Looking at the Bolt thru Weaknees.com or the Edge thru TiVo.
Read some stuff about the Edge having hardware failure issues.
Any recommendations....look like with the sale TiVo is having, the Edge is about $100 more
Thanks


----------



## dianebrat

The winner is a Roamio, 
Seriously, look at that as an alternative, cheap, easy to replace drive, runs TE3 just fine.


----------



## bobfrank

dmkagey said:


> Morning.
> Looking at buying our daughter a replacement TiVo. Looking at the Bolt thru Weaknees.com or the Edge thru TiVo.
> Read some stuff about the Edge having hardware failure issues.
> Any recommendations....look like with the sale TiVo is having, the Edge is about $100 more
> Thanks


The first question you might want to address is whether she prefers the TE3 or TE4 user interface. If she prefers TE3, like many of us here who won't move to TE4 until there is no other choice, then you will have to go with the Bolt. The Edge will not run TE3.

Diane' suggestion above of going with the Roameo also needs to be considered. It's seems to be a more reliable piece of hardware and uses a 3.5 inch hard drive not the 2 inch. That allows you to have a larger hard drive than either the Bold or Edge.


----------



## JoeKustra

dmkagey said:


> Morning.
> Looking at buying our daughter a replacement TiVo. Thanks


To replace which TiVo model?


----------



## robojerk

An alternative..

SiliconDust HDHomeRun Flex 4K... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092GCN9NL

A whole home tv solution instead of a single box trapped on one tv without adding on expensive proprietary hardware. Watch on any tv in your home with the TV's built in software, or cheaper add-ons like a fire stick.
Supports me atsc 3.0 for 4K OTA.

You can use it by itself and pay for the Guide info, and plug a HDD into the USB port for storage. 
Or use a variety of 3rd party DVR programs (requires a computer, Raspberry Pi, or Nvidia Shield Pro) like ChannelsDVR (Shield version) which I think is the most user friendly.

Then watch TV in any room, any device (tablet/phone too). Just my 2¢


----------



## dmkagey

JoeKustra said:


> To replace which TiVo model?


Forgot, buy maybe old series 2


----------



## dmkagey

robojerk said:


> An alternative..
> 
> SiliconDust HDHomeRun Flex 4K... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092GCN9NL
> 
> A whole home tv solution instead of a single box trapped on one tv without adding on expensive proprietary hardware. Watch on any tv in your home with the TV's built in software, or cheaper add-ons like a fire stick.
> Supports me atsc 3.0 for 4K OTA.
> 
> You can use it by itself and pay for the Guide info, and plug a HDD into the USB port for storage.
> Or use a variety of 3rd party DVR programs (requires a computer, Raspberry Pi, or Nvidia Shield Pro) like ChannelsDVR (Shield version) which I think is the most user friendly.
> 
> Then watch TV in any room, any device (tablet/phone too). Just my 2¢


Think too technical for me. I like the simplicity of the TiVo interface. Thanks for the info


----------



## JoeKustra

dmkagey said:


> Forgot, buy maybe old series 2


Two options as I see it. If it's the latest tech with better streaming, then I would say Edge. It doesn't have a long history but there is a forum that will help you decide.

Other option, like a good used car, is the Roamio. A known device, with a forum, and shown to be very reliable with acceptable performance. One with ALL-IN should be cost effective and even if you need to replace the fan or HDD, will still be a good idea.

Don't expect changes in either product. That's means the hardware and software are pretty much frozen since Xperi (company that bought Rovi that bought TiVo), seems to be willing to walk away from the DVR market. Streaming seems the path to the future.


----------



## dmkagey

JoeKustra said:


> Two options as I see it. If it's the latest tech with better streaming, then I would say Edge. It doesn't have a long history but there is a forum that will help you decide.
> 
> Other option, like a good used car, is the Roamio. A known device, with a forum, and shown to be very reliable with acceptable performance. One with ALL-IN should be cost effective and even if you need to replace the fan or HDD, will still be a good idea.
> 
> Don't expect changes in either product. That's means the hardware and software are pretty much frozen since Xperi (company that bought Rovi that bought TiVo), seems to be willing to walk away from the DVR market. Streaming seems the path to the future.


Thanks...I ended up just getting her a renewed Bolt from weakknees.com Much easier for now


----------



## orlickg

Just had the same dilemma and I opted for the renewed Bolt from weakness.com as well. All in plan with an extended warranty. I am very happy and the speed difference to my Roamio and the ability to see 4K channels.


----------

